# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > हिंदी कविताएँ तथा उर्दू साहित्य >  तल्खियाँ/ साहिर लुधियानवी

## INDIAN_ROSE22

*जन्म:* 08 मार्च 1921
*निधन:* 25 अक्तूबर 1980

*उपनाम*
साहिर

*जन्म स्थान*
लुधियाना, पंजाब, भारत

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

चन्द कलियाँ निशात की चुनकर
मुद्दतों महवे-यास रहता हूँ
तेरा मिलना ख़ुशी की बात सही
तुझ से मिलकर उदास रहता हूँ

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

उफक के दरीचे से किरणों ने झांका
फ़ज़ा तन गई, रास्ते मुस्कुराये

सिमटने लगी नर्म कुहरे की चादर
जवां शाख्सारों ने घूँघट उठाये

परिंदों की आवाज़ से खेत चौंके
पुरअसरार लै में रहट गुनगुनाये

हसीं शबनम-आलूद पगडंडियों से
लिपटने लगे सब्ज पेड़ों के साए

वो दूर एक टीले पे आँचल सा झलका
तसव्वुर में लाखों दिए झिलमिलाये

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

अंधियारी रात के आँगन में ये सुबह के कदमों की आहट
ये भीगी-भीगी सर्द हवा, ये हल्की हल्की धुन्धलाहट

गाडी में हूँ तनहा महवे-सफ़र और नींद नहीं है आँखों में
भूले बिसरे रूमानों के ख्वाबों की जमीं है आँखों में 

अगले दिन हाँथ हिलाते हैं, पिचली पीतें याद आती हैं
गुमगश्ता खुशियाँ आँखों में आंसू बनकर लहराती हैं 

सीने के वीरां गोशों में, एक टीस-सी करवट लेती है
नाकाम उमंगें रोती हैं उम्मीद सहारे देती है

वो राहें ज़हन में घूमती हैं जिन राहों से आज आया हूँ
कितनी उम्मीद से पहुंचा था, कितनी मायूसी लाया हूँ

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

अहदे-गुमगश्ता की तस्वीर दिखाती क्यों हो?
एक आवारा-ए-मंजिल को सताती क्यों हो?

वो हसीं अहद जो शर्मिन्दा-ए-ईफा न हुआ
उस हसीं अहद का मफहूम जलाती क्यों हो?

ज़िन्दगी शोला-ए-बेबाक बना लो अपनी
खुद को खाकस्तरे-खामोश बनाती क्यों हो?

मैं तसव्वुफ़ के मराहिल का नहीं हूँ कायल
मेरी तस्वीर पे तुम फूल चढ़ाती क्यों हो

कौन कहता है की आहें हैं मसाइब का इलाज़
जान को अपनी अबस रोग लगाती क्यों हो?

एक सरकश से मुहब्बत की तमन्ना रखकर
खुद को आईने के फंदे में फंसाती क्यों हो?

मै समझता हूँ तकद्दुस को तमद्दुन का फरेब
तुम रसूमात को ईमान बनती क्यों हो?

जब तुम्हे मुझसे जियादा है जमाने का ख़याल
फिर मेरी याद में यूँ अश्क बहाती क्यों हो?

तुममे हिम्मत है तो दुनिया से बगावत कर लो
वरना माँ बाप जहां कहते हैं शादी कर लो

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मुसव्विर मैं तेरा शाहकार वापस करने आया हूं
अब इन रंगीन रुख़सारों में थोड़ी ज़िदर्यां भर दे
हिजाब आलूद नज़रों में ज़रा बेबाकियां भर दे
लबों की भीगी भीगी सिलवटों को मुज़महिल कर दे
नुमाया रग-ए-पेशानी पे अक्स-ए-सोज़-ए-दिल कर दे
तबस्सुम आफ़रीं चेहरे में कुछ संजीदापन कर दे
जवां सीने के मखरुती उठाने सरिनगूं कर दे
घने बालों को कम कर दे, मगर रख्शांदगी दे दे
नज़र से तम्कनत ले कर मिज़ाज-ए-आजिजी दे दे
मगर हां बेंच के बदले इसे सोफ़े पे बिठला दे
यहां मेरे बजाए इक चमकती कार दिखला दे

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

ऐ सरज़मीन-ए-पाक़ के यारां-ए-नेक नाम 
बा-सद-खलूस शायर-ए-आवारा का सलाम 

ऐ वादी-ए-जमील मेंरे दिल की धडकनें 
आदाब कह रही हैं तेरी बारगाह में 

तू आज भी है मेरे लिए जन्नत-ए-ख़याल 
हैं तुझ में दफन मेरी जवानी के चार साल 

कुम्हलाये हैं यहाँ पे मेरी ज़िन्दगी के फूल 
इन रास्तों में दफन हैं मेरी ख़ुशी के फूल 

तेरी नवाजिशों को भुलाया न जाएगा 
माजी का नक्श दिल से मिटाया न जाएगा 

तेरी नशात खैज़-फ़ज़ा-ए-जवान की खैर 
गुल हाय रंग-ओ-बू के हसीं कारवाँ की खैर 

दौर-ए-खिजां में भी तेरी कलियाँ खिली रहे 
ता-हश्र ये हसीं फज़ाएँ बसी रहे 

हम एक ख़ार थे जो चमन से निकल गए 
नंग-ए-वतन थे खुद ही वतन से निकल गए 

गाये हैं फ़ज़ा में वफाओं के राग भी 
नगमात आतिशें भी बिखेरी है आग भी 

सरकश बने हैं गीत बगावत के गाये हैं 
बरसों नए निजाम के नक्शे बनाए हैं 

नगमा नशात-रूह का गाया है बारहा 
गीतों में आंसूओं को छुपाया है बारहा 

मासूमियों के जुर्म में बदनाम भी हुए 
तेरे तुफैल मोरिद-ए-इलज़ाम भी हुए 

इस सरज़मीन पे आज हम इक बार ही सही 
दुनिया हमारे नाम से बेज़ार ही सही 

लेकिन हम इन फ़ज़ाओं के पाले हुए तो हैं 
गर यां नहीं तो यां से निकाले हुए तो हैं !

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

खलवत-ओ-जलवत में तुम मुझसे मिली हो बरहा
तुमने क्या देखा नहीं, मैं मुस्कुरा सकता नहीं

मैं की मायूसी मेरी फितरत में दाखिल हो चुकी 
ज़ब्र भी खुद पर करूं तो गुनगुना सकता नहीं

मुझमे क्या देखा की तुम उल्फत का दम भरने लगी 
मैं तो खुद अपने भी कोई काम आ सकता नहीं

रूह-अफज़ा है जुनूने-इश्क के नगमे मगर
अब मै इन गाये हुए गीतों को गा सकता नहीं 

मैंने देखा है शिकस्ते-साजे-उल्फत का समां
अब किसी तहरीक पर बरबत उठा सकता नहीं 

तुम मेरी होकर भी बेगाना ही पाओगी मुझे
मैं तुम्हारा होकर भी तुम में समा सकता नहीं 

गाये हैं मैंने खुलूसे-दिल से भी उल्फत के गीत
अब रियाकारी से भी चाहूं तो गा सकता नहीं 

किस तरह तुमको बना लूं मैं शरीके ज़िन्दगी
मैं तो अपनी ज़िन्दगी का भार उठा सकता नहीं

यास की तारीकियों में डूब जाने दो मुझे
अब मैं शम्मा-ए-आरजू की लौ बढ़ा सकता नहीं

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

(एक दोस्त की शादी पर)

तराने गूंज उठे हैं फजां में शादियानों के
हवा है इत्र-आगीं, ज़र्रा-ज़र्रा मुस्कुराता है 

मगर दूर, एक अफसुर्दा मकां में सर्द बिस्तर पर
कोई दिल है की हर आहट पे यूँ ही चौंक जाता है

मेरी आँखों में आंसू आ गए नादीदा आँखों के
मेरे दिल में कोई ग़मगीन नग्मे सरसराता है

ये रस्मे-इन्किता-इ-अहदे-अल्फत, ये हवाते-नौ 
मोहब्बत रो रही है और तमद्दुन मुस्कुराता है

ये शादी खाना-आबादी हो, मेरे मोहतरिम भाई
मुबारिक कह नहीं सकता मेरा दिल कांप जाता है

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

जीने से दिल बेज़ार है
हर सांस एक आज़ार है 

कितनी हज़ीं है ज़िंदगी
अंदोह-गीं है ज़िंदगी

वी बज़्मे-अहबाबे-वतन
वी हमनवायाने-सुखन

आते हैं जिस दम याद अब 
करते हैं दिल नाशाद अब

गुज़री हुई रंगीनियां
खोई हुई दिलचस्पियां

पहरों रुलाती हैं मुझे
अक्सर सताती हैं मुझे

वो जामजमे वो चह्चहे
वो रूह-अफ़ज़ा कहकहे

जब दिल को मौत आई न थी
यूं बेहिसी छाई न थी

वो नाज़नीनाने-वतन
ज़ोहरा- ज़बीनाने-वतन

जिन मे से एक रंगीं कबा
आतिश-नफ़स आतिश-नवा

करके मोहब्बत आशना
रंगे अकीदत आशना

मेरे दिले नाकाम को 
खूं-गश्ता-ए-आलाम को

दागे-ज़ुदाई दे गई
सारी खुदाई ले गई

उन साअतों की याद मे 
उन राहतों की याद मे 

मरमूम सा रहता हूं मैं
गम की कसक सहता हूं मैं

सुनता हूं जब अहबाब से 
किस्से गमे-अय्याम के 

बेताब हो जाता हूं मैं 
आहों मे खो जाता हूं मैं

फ़िर वो अज़ीज़-ओ-अकरबा
जो तोड कर अहदे-वफ़ा

अहबाब से मुंह मोड कर
दुनिया से रिश्ता तोड कर 

हद्दे-उफ़ से उस तरफ़
रंगे-शफ़क से उस तरफ़

एक वादी-ए-खामोश की
एक आलमे-बेहोश की

गहराइयों मे सो गये
तारिकियों मे खो गये 

उन का तसव्वुर नागाहां
लेता है दिल में चुटकियां

और खूं रुलाता है मुझे
बेकल बनाता है मुझे

वो गांव की हमजोलियां
मफ़लूक दहकां-ज़ादियां

जो दस्ते-फ़र्ते-यास से
और यूरिशे-इफ़लास से

इस्मत लुटाकर रह गई
खुद को गंवा कर रह गई

गमगीं जवानी बन गई
रुसवा कहानी बन गई

उनसे कभी गलियों मे जब 
होता हूं मैं दोचार जब

नज़रें झुका लेता हूं मैं 
खुद को छुपा लेता हूं मैं

कितनी हज़ीं है ज़िदगी
अन्दोह-गीं है ज़िंदगी

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

अपने सीने से लगाये हुये उम्मीद की लाश

मुद्दतों ज़ीस्त1 को नाशाद2 किया है मैनें

तूने तो एक ही सदमे से किया था दो चार

दिल को हर तरह से बर्बाद किया है मैनें

जब भी राहों में नज़र आये हरीरी मलबूस3

सर्द आहों से तुझे याद किया है मैनें



और अब जब कि मेरी रूह की पहनाई में

एक सुनसान सी मग़्मूम घटा छाई है

तू दमकते हुए आरिज़4 की शुआयेँ5 लेकर

गुलशुदा6 शम्मएँ7 जलाने को चली आई है



मेरी महबूब ये हन्गामा-ए-तजदीद8-ए-वफ़ा

मेरी अफ़सुर्दा9 जवानी के लिये रास नहीं

मैं ने जो फूल चुने थे तेरे क़दमों के लिये

उन का धुंधला-सा तसव्वुर10 भी मेरे पास नहीं



एक यख़बस्ता11 उदासी है दिल-ओ-जाँ पे मुहीत12

अब मेरी रूह में बाक़ी है न उम्मीद न जोश

रह गया दब के गिराँबार13 सलासिल14 के तले

मेरी दरमान्दा15 जवानी की उमन्गों का ख़रोश






1 जीस्त- ज़िंदगी । 2 नाशाद- ग़मग़ीन, उत्साहहीन । 3 हरीरी मलबूस - रेशमा कपड़े का टुकड़ा । 4 आरिज़ - गाल और होंठों के अंग । 5 शुआ - किरण । 6 गुलशुदा - बुझ चुकी, मृतप्राय । 7 शम्मा - आग । 8 तज़दीद - पुनरोद्भव, फिर से जाग उठना । 9 अफ़सुर्दा - मुरझाई हुई, कुम्हलाई हुई । 10 तसव्वुर -ख़याल, विचार, याद । 11 यख़बस्ता - जमी हुई । 12 मुहीत -फैला हुआ । 13 गिराँबार - तनी हुई, कसी हुई । 14 सलासिल - ज़ंजीर । 15 दरमान्दा - असहाय, बेसहारा

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

तुम्हे उदास सी पाता हूं मैं कई दिन से,
न जाने कौन से सदमे उठा रही हो तुम?

वो शोखियां वो तबस्सुम वो कहकहे न रहे
हर एक चीज को हसरत से देखती हो तुम।

छुपा-छुपा के खमोशी मे अपनी बेचैनी,
खुद अपने राज़ की तशहीर बन गई हो तुम।

मेरी उम्मीद अगर मिट गई तो मिटने दो,
उम्मीद क्या है बस इक पेशो-पस है कुछ भी नहीं।

मेरी हयात की गमगीनियों क गम न करो,
गमे-हयात गमे-यक-नफ़स है कुछ भी नहीं।

तुम अपने हुस्न की र*अनाईयों पे रहम करो,
वफ़ा फ़रेब है तूले-हवस है कुछ भी नहीं।

मुझे तुम्हारे तगाफ़ुल से क्यों शिकायत हो,
मेरी फ़ना मेरे एहसास क तकाज़ा है।

मै जानता हूं कि दुनिया क खौफ़ है तुमको,
मुझे खबर है, ये दुनिया अज़ीब दुनिया है।

यहां हयात के पर्दे मे मौत पलती है,
शिकस्ते-साज की आवाज रुहे-नग्मा है।

मुझे तुम्हारी जुदाई का कोई रंज़ नहीं,
मेरे खयाल की दुनिया मे मेरे पास हो तुम।

ये तुमने ठीक कहा है, तुम्हे मिला ना करूं
मगर मुझे ये बता दो कि क्यों उदास हो तुम?

खफ़ा न होन मेरी ज़ुर्रते-तखातुब पर
तुम्हे खबर है मेरी जिंदगी की आस हो तुम? 

मेरा तो कुच भी नहीं है, मै रो के जी लूंगा,
मगर खुदा के लिये तुम असीरे-गम न रहो,

हुआ ही क्या जो तुम को जमने से छीन लिया
यहां पे कौन हुआ है किसी का, सोचो तो,

मुझे कसम है मेरी दुख भरी जवानी की
मै खुश हूं, मेरी मुहब्बत के फ़ूल ठुकरा दो।

मै अपनी रूह की हर एक खुशी मिटा लूंगा,
मगर तुम्हारी मसर्रत मिटा नहीं सकता।

मै खुद को मौत के हांथों मे सौंप सकता हूं,
मगर ये बारे-मसाइब उठा नहीं सकता।

तुम्हारे गम के सिवा और भी तो गम हैं मुझे
निजात जिनमे मै इक लहज़ा पा नहीं सकता।

ये ऊंचे ऊंचे मकानों के ड्योढियों के तले,
हर एक गाम पे भूखे भिखारियों की सदा।

हर एक घर मे ये इफ़लास और भूख का शोर
हर एक सिम्त ये इन्सानियत की आहो बका।

ये करखानों मे लोहे क शोरो-गुल जिसमे,
है दफ़्न लाखों गरीबो की रूह का नग्मा।

ये शाहराहों पे रंगीन साडियों की झलक,
ये झोपडों मे गरीबों की बेकफ़न लाशें।

ये माल-रोड पे कारों की रेल-पेल का शोर,
ये पटरियों पे गरीबों के ज़र्द-रू बच्चे।

गली-गली मे ये बिकते हुए जवां चेहरे,
हसीन आंखों मे अफ़सुर्दगी सी छाई हुई।

ये जंग और ये मेरे वतन के शोख जवां,
खरीदी जाती है उठती जवानियां जिनकी।

ये बात-बात पे कनूनों-जाब्ते की गिरफ़्त,
ये ज़िल्लतें, ये गुलामी, ये दौरे मज़बूरी।

ये गम बहुत है मेरी ज़िन्दगी मिटाने को, 
उदास रह के मेरे दिल को और रंज न दो।

फ़िर न कीजे मीरी गुस्ताख-निगाही का गिला
देखिये आपने फ़िर प्यारे से देखा मुझको।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मेरे सरकश तराने सुन के दुनिया ये समझती है 
कि शायद मेरे दिल को इश्क़ के नग़्मों से नफ़रत है 



मुझे हंगामा-ए-जंग-ओ-जदल में कैफ़ मिलता है 
मेरी फ़ितरत को ख़ूँरेज़ी के अफ़सानों से रग़्बत है 
मेरी दुनिया में कुछ वक्त नहीं है रक़्स-ओ-नग़्में की 
मेरा महबूब नग़्मा शोर-ए-आहंग-ए-बग़ावत है 



मगर ऐ काश! देखें वो मेरी पुरसोज़ रातों को 
मैं जब तारों पे नज़रें गाड़कर आसूँ बहाता हूँ 
तसव्वुर बनके भूली वारदातें याद आती हैं 
तो सोज़-ओ-दर्द की शिद्दत से पहरों तिल्मिलाता हूँ 
कोई ख़्वाबों में ख़्वाबीदा उमंगों को जगाती है 
तो अपनी ज़िन्दगी को मौत के पहलू में पाता हूँ 


मैं शायर हूँ मुझे फ़ितरत के नज़ारों से उल्फ़त है 
मेरा दिल दुश्मन-ए-नग़्मा-सराई हो नहीं सकता 
मुझे इन्सानियत का दर्द भी बख़्शा है क़ुदरत ने 
मेरा मक़सद फ़क़त शोला नवाई हो नहीं सकता 
जवाँ हूँ मैं जवानी लग़्ज़िशों का एक तूफ़ाँ है 
मेरी बातों में रन्ग-ए-पारसाई हो नहीं सकता 


मेरे सरकश तरानों की हक़ीक़त है तो इतनी है 
कि जब मैं देखता हूँ भूक के मारे किसानों को 
ग़रीबों को, मुफ़लिसों को, बेकसों को, बेसहारों को 
सिसकती नाज़नीनों को, तड़पते नौजवानों को 
हुकूमत के तशद्दुद को, अमारत के तकब्बुर को 
किसी के चिथड़ों को और शहन्शाही ख़ज़ानों को 


तो दिल ताब-ए-निशात-ए-बज़्म-ए-इश्रत ला नहीं सकता 
मैं चाहूँ भी तो ख़्वाब-आवार तराने गा नहीं सकता 


शब्दार्थ
सरकश - सरचढ़े । जंग-ओ-जदल - युद्ध और संघर्ष । कैफ़ - शांति । खूँरेजी - खूनखराबा । रग्बत - स्नेह । रक्स - नृत्य । आहंग - आलाप । तसव्वुर - खयाल, विचार याद । सोज - जलन । शिद्दत - तेज, प्रचण्डता । उल्फत - प्रेम । नग्मासराई - नग्में गाने वाला । फ़कत - केवल, सिर्फ़ । मुफ़लिस - गरीब । तकब्बुर - मगरूर, गुमान । ताब-ए-निशात - खुशी की जलन । बज़्म-ए-इश्रत - समाज की भीड़ या महफ़िल

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

हरचन्द मेरी कुव्वते-गुफ़्तार है महबूस,
खामोश मगर तब*अए-खुद*आरा नहीं होती।

मा*अमूरा-ए-एहसास मे है हश्र-सा बर्पा,
इन्सान को तज़लील गंवारा नहीं होती।

नालां हूं मै बेदारी-ए-एहसास के हाथों,
दुनिया मेरे अफ़कार की दुनिया नहीं होती।

बेगाना-सिफ़त जादा-ए-मंज़िल से गुज़र जा,
हर चीज़ सजावारे-नज़ारा नहीं होती।

फ़ितरत की मशीयत भी बडी चीज है लेकिन,
फ़ितरत कभी बेबस का सहारा नहीं होती।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

सोचता हूँ कि मुहब्बत से किनारा कर लूँ 
दिल को बेगाना-ए-तरग़ीब-ओ-तमन्ना कर लूँ 


सोचता हूँ कि मुहब्बत है जुनून-ए-रसवा 
चंद बेकार-से बेहूदा ख़यालों का हुजूम 
एक आज़ाद को पाबंद बनाने की हवस 
एक बेगाने को अपनाने की सइ-ए-मौहूम 

सोचता हूँ कि मुहब्बत है सुरूर-ए-मस्ती 
इसकी तन्वीर में रौशन है फ़ज़ा-ए-हस्ती 


सोचता हूँ कि मुहब्बत है बशर की फ़ितरत 
इसका मिट जाना, मिटा देना बहुत मुश्किल है 
सोचता हूँ कि मुहब्बत से है ताबिंदा हयात 
आप ये शमा बुझा देना बहुत मुश्किल है 


सोचता हूँ कि मुहब्बत पे कड़ी शर्त हैं 
इक तमद्दुन में मसर्रत पे बड़ी शर्त हैं 


सोचता हूँ कि मुहब्बत है इक अफ़सुर्दा सी लाश 
चादर-ए-इज़्ज़त-ओ-नामूस में कफ़नाई हुई 
दौर-ए-सर्माया की रौंदी हुई रुसवा हस्ती 
दरगह-ए-मज़हब-ओ-इख़्लाक़ से ठुकराई हुई 


सोचता हूँ कि बशर और मुहब्बत का जुनूँ 
ऐसी बोसीदा तमद्दुन से है इक कार-ए-ज़बूँ 


सोचता हूँ कि मुहब्बत न बचेगी ज़िंदा 
पेश-अज़-वक़्त की सड़ जाये ये गलती हुई लाश 
यही बेहतर है कि बेगाना-ए-उल्फ़त होकर 
अपने सीने में करूँ जज़्ब-ए-नफ़रत की तलाश 


और सौदा-ए-मुहब्बत से किनारा कर लूँ 
दिल को बेगाना-ए-तरग़ीब-ओ-तमन्ना कर लूँ

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मैने हरचन्द गमे-इश्क को खोना चाहा,
गमे-उल्फ़त गमे-दुनिया मे समोना चाहा!

वही अफ़साने मेरी सिम्त रवां हैं अब तक, 
वही शोले मेरे सीने में निहां हैं अब तक।

वही बेसूद खलिश है मेरे सीने मे हनोज़,
वही बेकार तमन्नायें जवां हैं अब तक।

वही गेसू मेरी रातो पे है बिखरे-बिखरे,
वही आंखें मेरी जानिब निगरां हैं अब तक।

कसरते-गम भी मेरे गम का मुदावा न हुई,
मेरे बेचैन खयालों को सुकूं मिल ना सका।

दिल ने दुनिया के हर एक दर्द को अपना तो लिया,
मुज़महिल रूह को अंदाजे-जुनूं मिल न सका।

मेरी तखईल का शीराजा-ए-बरहम है वही,
मेरे बुझते हुए एहसास का आलम है वही।

वही बेजान इरादे वही बेरंग सवाल,
वही बेरूह कशाकश वही बेचैन खयाल।

आह! इस कश्म्कशे-सुबहो-मसा का अंजाम
मैं भी नाकाम, मेरी स*यी-ए-अमला भी नाकाम॥

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मेरी नाकाम मोहब्बत की कहानी मत छेड़,
अपनी मायूस उमंगों का फ़साना न सुना|


जिन्दगी तल्ख़ सही, जहर सही, सम ही सही,
दर्दो-आजार सही, ज़ब्र सही, गम ही सही|


लेकिन इस दर्दो-गमो-ज़ब्र की वुसअत को तो देख,
जुल्म की छाँव में दम तोड़ती खलकत को तो देख,


अपनी मायूस उमंगों का फ़साना न सुना,
मेरी नाकाम मोहब्बत की कहानी मत छेड़

जलसा-गाहों में ये दहशतज़दा सहमे अम्बोह,
रहगुज़ारों पे फलाकतज़दा लोगो के गिरोह|

भूख और प्यास से पजमुर्दा सियहफाम ज़मीं,
तीरा-ओ-तार मकां मुफलिसों-बीमार मकीं|

नौ-ए-इंसान में ये सरमाया-ओ-मेहनत का तज़ाद,
अम्नो-तहजीब के परचम तले कौमों का फसाद|

हर तरफ आतिशो-आहन का ये सैलाबे-अजीम,
नित नए तर्ज़ पे होती हुई दुनिया तकसीम|

लहलहाते हुए खेतों पे जबानी का समाँ
और दहकान के छप्पर में न बत्ती न धुवां|

ये फलक-बोस मिलें दिलकशीं-सीली बाज़ार,
ये गलाज़त पे झपटते गुए भूखे नादार|

दूर साहिल पे वो शफ्फाक मकानों की कतार,
सरसराते हुए पर्दों में सिमटते गुलज़ार|

दरो-दीवार पे अनवार का सैलाबे-रवां,
जैसे एक शायरे मदहोश के ख़्वाबों का जहां|

ये सभी क्यों है? ये क्या है? मुझे कुछ सोचने दे,
कौन इंसान का खुदा है? मुझे कुछ सोचने दे|

अपनी मायूस उमंगों का फ़साना न सूना|
मेरी नाकाम मोहब्बत की कहानी मत छेड़||

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कभी कभी मेरे दिल में ख़याल आता है

कि ज़िन्दगी तेरी ज़ुल्फ़ों की नर्म छाँव में 
गुज़रने पाती तो शादाब हो भी सकती थी 
ये तीरगी जो मेरी ज़ीस्त का मुक़द्दर है 
तेरी नज़र की शुआओं में खो भी सकती थी 

अजब न था के मैं बेगाना-ए-अलम रह कर 
तेरे जमाल की रानाईयों में खो रहता 
तेरा गुदाज़ बदन तेरी नीमबाज़ आँखें 
इन्हीं हसीन फ़सानों में महव हो रहता 

पुकारतीं मुझे जब तल्ख़ियाँ ज़माने की 
तेरे लबों से हलावट के घूँट पी लेता 
हयात चीखती फिरती बरहना-सर, और मैं 
घनेरी ज़ुल्फ़ों के साये में छुप के जी लेता 

मगर ये हो न सका और अब ये आलम है 
के तू नहीं, तेरा ग़म, तेरी जुस्तजू भी नहीं 
गुज़र रही है कुछ इस तरह ज़िन्दगी जैसे 
इसे किसी के सहारे की आरज़ू भी नहीं 

ज़माने भर के दुखों को लगा चुका हूँ गले 
गुज़र रहा हूँ कुछ अनजानी रह्गुज़ारों से 
महीब साये मेरी सम्त बढ़ते आते हैं 
हयात-ओ-मौत के पुरहौल ख़ारज़ारों से 

न कोई जादह-ए-मंज़िल न रौशनी का सुराग़ 
भटक रही है ख़लाओं में ज़िन्दगी मेरी 
इन्हीं ख़लाओं में रह जाऊँगा कभी खोकर 
मैं जानता हूँ मेरी हमनफ़स मगर फिर भी 

कभी कभी मेरे दिल में ख़याल आता है

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

अब तक मेरे गीतों में उम्मीद भी थी पसपाई भी
मौत के क़दमों की आहट भी, जीवन की अंगड़ाई भी
मुस्तकबिल की किरणें भी थीं, हाल की बोझल ज़ुल्मत भी
तूफानों का शोर भी था और ख्वाबों की शहनाई भी

आज से मैं अपने गीतों में आतश–पारे भर दूंगा
मद्धम लचकीली तानों में जीवन–धारे भर दूंगा
जीवन के अंधियारे पथ पर मशअल लेकर निकलूंगा
धरती के फैले आँचल में सुर्ख सितारे भर दूंगा
आज से ऐ मज़दूर-किसानों ! मेरे राग तुम्हारे हैं
फ़ाकाकश इंसानों ! मेरे जोग बिहाग तुम्हारे हैं
जब तक तुम भूके-नंगे हो, ये शोले खामोश न होंगे
जब तक बे-आराम हो तुम, ये नगमें राहत कोश न होंगे

मुझको इसका रंज नहीं है लोग मुझे फ़नकार न मानें
फ़िक्रों-सुखन के ताजिर मेरे शे’रों को अशआर न मानें
मेरा फ़न, मेरी उम्मीदें, आज से तुमको अर्पन हैं
आज से मेरे गीत तुम्हारे दुःख और सुख का दर्पन हैं

तुम से कुव्वत लेकर अब मैं तुमको राह दिखाऊँगा
तुम परचम लहराना साथी, मैं बरबत पर गाऊंगा
आज से मेरे फ़न का मकसद जंजीरें पिघलाना है
आज से मैं शबनम के बदले अंगारे बरसाऊंगा

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

पहलू-ए-शाह में ये दुख़्तर-ए-जमहूर की क़बर
कितने गुमगुश्ता फ़सानों का पता देती है
कितने ख़ूरेज़ हक़ायक़ से उठाती है नक़ाब
कितनी कुचली हुइ जानों का पता देती है

कैसे मग़्रूर शहन्शाहों की तस्कीं के लिये
सालहासाल हसीनाओं के बाज़ार लगे
कैसे बहकी हुई नज़रों की तय्युश के लिये
सुर्ख़ महलों में जवाँ जिस्मों के अम्बार लगे

कैसे हर शाख से मुंह बंद महकती कलियाँ 
नोच ली जाती थीं तजईने - हरम की खातिर
और मुरझा के भी आजादन हो सकती थीं 
जिल्ले-सुबहान की उल्फत के भरम की खातिर 

कैसे इक फर्द के होठों की ज़रा सी जुम्बिश
सर्द कर सकती थी बेलौस वफाओं के चिराग
लूट सकती थी दमकते हुए माथों का सुहाग 
तोड़ सकती थी मये-इश्क से लबरेज़ अयाग

सहमी सहमी सी फ़िज़ाओं में ये वीराँ मर्क़द
इतना ख़ामोश है फ़रियादकुना हो जैसे
सर्द शाख़ों में हवा चीख़ रही है ऐसे
रूह-ए-तक़दीस-ओ-वफ़ा मर्सियाख़्वाँ हो जैसे

तू मेरी जाँ हैरत-ओ-हसरत से न देख
हम में कोई भी जहाँ नूर-ओ-जहांगीर नहीं
तू मुझे छोड़िके ठुकरा के भी जा सकती है
तेरे हाथों में मेरा सात है ज़न्जीर नहीं


*शब्दार्थ 


मगरूर - घमंडी, 

तस्कीं - संतोष, चैन 

तकदीस - पवित्रता*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

चाँद मद्धम है आसमां चुप है
नींद की गोद में जहाँ चुप है

दूर वादी में दूधिया बादल 
झुक के पर्बत को प्यार करते हैं 
दिल में नाकाम हसरतें लेकर
हम तेरा इंतज़ार करते हैं

इन बहारों के साये में आजा
फिर मुहब्बत जवाँ रहे न रहे
ज़िंदगी तेरे नामुरादों पर
कल तलक मेहरबां रहे न रहे

रोज की तरह आज भी तारे
सुबह की गर्द में ना खो जाएँ
आ तेरे ग़म में जागती आँखे
कम से कम एक रात सो जाएँ

चाँद मद्धम है आसमां चुप है
नींद की गोद में जहाँ चुप है

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

रात सुनसान थी, बोझल थी फज़ा की साँसें 
रूह पे छाये थे बेनाम ग़मों के साए 
दिल को ये ज़िद थी कि तू आए तसल्ली देने 
मेरी कोशिश थी कि कमबख्त को नींद आ जाए

देर तक आंखों में चुभती रही तारों कि चमक 
देर तक ज़हन सुलगता रहा तन्हाई में 
अपने ठुकराए हुए दोस्त की पुरसिश के लिए 
तू न आई मगर इस रात की पहनाई में 

यूँ अचानक तेरी आवाज़ कहीं से आई 
जैसे परबत का जिगर चीर के झरना फूटे 
या ज़मीनों कि मुहब्बत में तड़प कर नागाह 
आसमानों से कोई शोख़ सितारा टूटे 

शहद सा घुल गया तल्खा़बः-ए-तन्हाई में 
रंग सा फैल गया दिल के सियहखा़ने में 
देर तक यूँ तेरी मस्ताना सदायें गूंजीं 
जिस तरह फूल चटखने लगें वीराने में 

तू बहुत दूर किसी अंजुमन-ए-नाज़ में थी 
फिर भी महसूस किया मैं ने कि तू आई है 
और नग्मों में छुपा कर मेरे खोये हुए ख्वाब 
मेरी रूठी हुई नींदों को मना लाई है 

रात की सतह पे उभरे तेरे चेहरे के नुकूश 
वही चुपचाप सी आँखें वही सादा सी नज़र
वही ढलका हुआ आँचल वही रफ़्तार का ख़म 
वही रह रह के लचकता हुआ नाज़ुक पैकर

तू मेरे पास न थी फिर भी सहर होने तक 
तेरा हर साँस मेरे जिस्म को छू कर गुज़रा 
क़तरा क़तरा तेरे दीदार की शबनम टपकी 
लम्हा लम्हा तेरी ख़ुशबू से मुअत्तर गुज़रा 

अब यही है तुझे मंज़ूर तो ऐ जान-ए-बहार 
मैं तेरी राह न देखूँगा सियाह रातों में 
ढूंढ लेंगी मेरी तरसी हुई नज़रें तुझ को 
नग़्मा-ओ-शेर की उभरी हुई बरसातों में 

अब तेरा प्यार सताएगा तो मेरी हस्ती 
तेरी मस्ती भरी आवाज़ में ढल जायेगी 
और ये रूह जो तेरे लिए बेचैन सी है 
गीत बन कर तेरे होठों पे मचल जायेगी 

तेरे नग्मात तेरे हुस्न की ठंडक लेकर 
मेरे तपते हुए माहौल में आ जायेंगे 
चाँद घड़ियों के लिए हो कि हमेशा के लिए 
मेरी जागी हुई रातों को सुला जायेंगे

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

चलो इक बार फिर से अज़नबी बन जाएँ हम दोनों
न मैं तुमसे कोई उम्मीद रखो दिलनवाज़ी की
न तुम मेरी तरफ देखो गलत अंदाज़ नज़रों से
न मेरे दिल की धड़कन लडखडाये मेरी बातों से
न ज़ाहिर हो हमारी कशमकश का राज़ नज़रों से

तुम्हे भी कोई उलझन रोकती है पेशकदमी से
मुझे भी लोग कहते हैं की ये जलवे पराये हैं
मेरे हमराह भी रुसवाइयां हैं मेरे माजी की
तुम्हारे साथ में गुजारी हुई रातों के साये हैं

तआरुफ़ रोग बन जाए तो उसको भूलना बेहतर
तआलुक बोझ बन जाए तो उसको तोड़ना अच्छा
वो अफसाना जिसे अंजाम तक लाना न हो मुमकिन
उसे इक खूबसूरत मोड़ देकर छोड़ना अच्छा

चलो इक बार फिर से अज़नबी बन जाएँ हम दोनों

----------


## Kamal Ji

*साहिर लुधियानवी*
साहिर ने जब लिखना शुरू किया तब इकबाल, जोश, फैज़, फ़िराक, वगैरह शायरों की तूती बोलती थी, पर उन्होंने अपना जो विशेष लहज़ा और रुख अपनाया, उससे न सिर्फ उन्होंने अपनी अलग जगह बना ली बल्कि वे भी शायरी की दुनिया पर छा गये। प्रेम के दुख-दर्द के अलावा समाज की विषमताओं के प्रति जो आक्रोश हमें उनकी शायरी में मिलता है, वह उन्हें अपना विशिष्ट स्थान दिलाता है।
दुनिया के तजुरबातो-हवादिस की शक्ल में 
जो कुछ मुझे दिया है, लौटा रहा हूँ मैं    ..............साहिर

----------


## Kamal Ji

*उर्दू के लोकप्रिय शायर*वर्षों पहले नागरी लिपि में उर्दू की चुनी हुई शायरी के संकलन प्रकाशित कर राजपाल एण्ड सन्ज़ ने पुस्तक प्रकाशन की दुनिया में एक नया कदम उठाया था। उर्दू लिपि न जानने वाले लेकिन शायरी को पसंद करने वाले अनगिनत लोगों के लिए यह एक बड़ी नियामत साबित हुआ और सभी ने इससे बहुत लाभ उठाया।
ज्यादातर संकलन उर्दू के सुप्रसिद्ध सम्पादक प्रकाश पंडित ने किये हैं। उन्होंने शायर के सम्पूर्ण लेखन से चयन किया है और कठिन शब्दों के अर्थ साथ ही दे दिये हैं। इसी के साथ, शायर के जीवन और कार्य पर जिनमें से समकालीन उनके परिचित ही थे-बहुत रोचक और चुटीली भूमिकाएं लिखी हैं। ये बोलती तस्वीरें हैं जो सोने में सुहागे का काम करती हैं।

----------


## Kamal Ji

मैं उन अज़दाद का1 बेटा हूँ जिन्होंने पैहम2
अजनबी क़ौम के साए की हिमायत की है 
गदर की साअते-नापाक3 से लेकर अब तक 
हर कड़े वक्त में सरकार की ख़िदमत की है
--------------------
1.बुजुर्गों का, 2.निरन्तर, 3. अपवित्र घड़ी।
और यह भी उसी की मनःस्थिति थी जो शब्दों के इस चित्र में प्रकट हुई :

----------


## Kamal Ji

साहिर लुधियानवी (१९२१-१९८०): एक प्रसिद्ध शायर तथा गीतकार थे । इनका जन्म लुधियाना में हुआ था और इनकी कर्मभूमि लाहौर (चार उर्दू पत्रिकाओं का सम्पादन, १९४८ तक) तथा बंबई (१९४९ के बाद) रही थी ।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*जीवन*साहिर लुधियानवी का असली नाम अब्दुल हयी साहिर है। उनका जन्म 8 मार्च 1921 में लुधियाना के एक जागीरदार घराने में हुआ था। हँलांकि इनके पिता बहुत धनी थे पर माता-पिता में अलगाव होने के कारण उन्हें माता के साथ रहना पड़ा और गरीबी में गुजर करना पड़ा। साहिर की शिक्षा लुधियाना के खालसा हाई स्कूल में हुई। सन् 1939 में जब वे गव्हर्नमेंट कालेज के विद्यार्थी थे अमृता प्रीतम से उनका प्रेम हुआ जो कि असफल रहा । कॉलेज़ के दिनों में वे अपने शेरों के लिए ख्यात हो गए थे और अमृता इनकी प्रशंसक । लेकिन अमृता के घरवालों को ये रास नहीं आया क्योंकि एक तो साहिर मुस्लिम थे और दूसरे गरीब । बाद में अमृता के पिता के कहने पर उन्हें कालेज से निकाल दिया गया। जीविका चलाने के लिये उन्होंने तरह तरह की छोटी-मोटी नौकरियाँ कीं।

----------


## Kamal Ji

सन् 1943 में साहिर लाहौर आ गये और उसी वर्ष उन्होंने अपनी पहली कविता संग्रह _तल्खियाँ_ छपवायी। 'तल्खियाँ' के प्रकाशन के बाद से ही उन्हें ख्याति प्राप्त होने लग गई। सन् 1945 में वे प्रसिद्ध उर्दू पत्र _अदब-ए-लतीफ़_ और _शाहकार_ (लाहौर) के सम्पादक बने। बाद में वे द्वैमासिक पत्रिका _सवेरा_ के भी सम्पादक बने और इस पत्रिका में उनकी किसी रचना को सरकार के विरुद्ध समझे जाने के कारण पाकिस्तान सरकार ने उनके खिलाफ वारण्ट जारी कर दिया। उनके विचार साम्यवादी थे । सन् 1949 में वे दिल्ली आ गये। कुछ दिनों दिल्ली में रहकर वे बंबई (वर्तमान मुंबई) आ गये जहाँ पर व उर्दू पत्रिका _शाहराह_ और _प्रीतलड़ी_ के सम्पादक बने।
फिल्म आजादी की राह पर (1949) के लिये उन्होंने पहली बार गीत लिखे किन्तु प्रसिद्धि उन्हें फिल्म नौजवान, जिसके संगीतकार सचिनदेव बर्मन थे, के लिये लिखे गीतों से मिली। फिल्म नौजवान का गाना _ठंडी हवायें लहरा के आयें ....._ बहुत लोकप्रिय हुआ और आज तक है। बाद में साहिर लुधियानवी ने बाजी, प्यासा, फिर सुबह होगी, कभी कभी जैसे लोकप्रिय फिल्मों के लिये गीत लिखे। सचिनदेव बर्मन के अलावा एन. दत्ता, शंकर जयकिशन, खैयाम आदि संगीतकारों ने उनके गीतों की धुनें बनाई हैं।
59 वर्ष की अवस्था में 25 अक्टूबर 1980 को दिल का दौरा पड़ने से साहिर लुधियानवी का निधन हो गया।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*व्यक्तित्व*उनके बारे में कहा जाता है कि उन्होंने जितना ध्यान औरों पर दिया उतना खुद पर नहीं । वे एक नास्तिक थे तथा उन्होंने आजादी के बाद अपने कई हिन्दू तथा सिख मित्रों की कमी महसूस की जो लाहौर में थे । उनको जीवन में दो प्रेम असफलता मिली - पहला कॉलेज के दिनों में अमृता प्रीतम के साथ जब अमृता के घरवालों ने उनकी शादी न करने का फैसला ये सोचकर लिया कि साहिर एक तो मुस्लिम हैं दूसरे ग़रीब, और दूसरी सुधा मल्होत्रा से । वे आजीवन अविवाहित रहे तथा उनसठ वर्ष की उम्र में उनका निधन हो गया । उनके जीवन की तल्ख़ियां (कटुता) इनके लिखे शेरों में झलकती है । _परछाईयाँ_ नामक कविता में उन्होंने अपने गरीब प्रेमी के जीवन की तरद्दुद का चित्रण किया है -


मैं फूल टाँक रहा हूँ तुम्हारे जूड़े में
तुम्हारी आँख मुसर्रत से झुकती जाती है
न जाने आज मैं क्या बात कहने वाला हूँ
ज़बान खुश्क है आवाज़ रुकती जाती है
तसव्वुरात की परछाइयाँ उभरती हैं

----------


## Kamal Ji

मेरे गले में तुम्हारी गुदाज़ बाहें हैं
तुम्हारे होठों पे मेरे लबों के साये हैं
मुझे यकीं है कि हम अब कभी न बिछड़ेंगे
तुम्हें गुमान है कि हम मिलके भी पराये हैं।
तसव्वुरात की परछाइयाँ उभरती हैं

----------


## Kamal Ji

मेरे पलंग पे बिखरी हुई किताबों को,
अदाए-अज्ज़ो-करम से उठ रही हो तुम
सुहाग-रात जो ढोलक पे गाये जाते हैं,
दबे सुरों में वही गीत गा रही हो तुम
तसव्वुरात की परछाइयाँ उभरती हैं

----------


## Kamal Ji

*हिन्दी फ़िल्म*हिन्दी (बॉलीवुड) फ़िल्मों के लिए लिखे उनके गानों में भी उनका व्यक्तित्व झलकता है । उनके गीतों में संजीदगी कुछ इस कदर झलकती है जैसे ये उनके जीवन से जुड़ी हों । उन्हें यद्यपि शराब की आदत पड़ गई थी पर उन्हें शराब (मय) के प्रशंसक गीतकारों में नहीं गिना जाता है । इसके बजाय उनका नाम जीवन के विषाद, प्रेम में आत्मिकता की जग़ह भौतिकता तथा सियासी खेलों की वहशत के गीतकार और शायरों में शुमार है ।
साहिर वे पहले गीतकार थे जिन्हें अपने गानों के लिए रॉयल्टी मिलती थी । उनके प्रयास के बावजूद ही संभव हो पाया कि आकाशवाणी पर गानों के प्रसारण के समय गायक तथा संगीतकार के अतिरिक्त गीतकारों का भी उल्लेख किया जाता था । इससे पहले तक गानों के प्रसारण समय सिर्फ गायक तथा संगीतकार का नाम ही उद्घोषित होता था ।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*प्रसिद्ध गीत*_आना है तो आ_ (_नया दौर_ 1957), संगीत ओ पी नय्यर_अल्लाह तेरो नाम ईश्वर तेरो नाम_ (_हम दोनो_ 1961), संगीत जयदेव_चलो एक बार फिर से अजनबी बन जायें_ (_गुमराह_), संगीत रवि_मन रे तु काहे न धीर धरे_ (_चित्रलेखा_ 1964), संगीत रोशन_मैं पल दो पल का शायर हूं_ (_कभी कभी_ 1976), संगीत खय्याम_यह दुनिया अगर मिल भी जाये तो क्या है_ (_प्यासा_ 1957), संगीत एस डी बर्मन_ईश्वर अल्लाह तेरे नाम_ (_नया रास्ता_ 1970), संगीत एन दत्ता

----------

